#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Prode Properties in VB NET

## hans23

in some exiting applications written in Visual Basic NET I wish to calculate thermodynamic and transport properties as enthalpy, entropy, density, visosity with the library Prode Properties.
There is a VB NET example provided with the software but I am not sure about how to define (by code) the compositions in streams (depending from application I have up to 5 streams), I don't wish to use the predefined editor but input compositions by calling some function in the library,


thanks for help.See More: Prode Properties in VB NET

----------


## carlo.stenali

hans23,
there is the answer for Excel VBA in this thread,

"http://www.egpet.net/vb/showthread.php?27092-Excel-library-for-process-calc-s-including-distillation/page6"

you can easily adapt the example to VB NET.

----------

